
Microsoft experiments with DNA storage: 1Billion TB's in a gram - abhi3
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/04/microsoft-experiments-with-dna-storage-1000000000-tb-in-a-gram/
======
Analemma_
> A custom DNA sequence costs about 10 cents per base, with Twist hoping to
> get that cost down to 2 cents.

A quick trip to Wolfram Alpha says that this works out to about $400 million
per gigabyte. Obviously it will come down, but even with exponentially
decreasing cost this has a long way to go before it becomes competitive with
magnetic storage. Still, it's good to see that there's more attention being
paid to the need of very-long-term storage, which is woefully inadequate at
the moment.

